# Not having fun untill you break something....



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Well guys today I was obviously going for the Let Her Eat Award:nutkick: Me and a buddy were riding out by dads ,me on the old 400,Lil Red on his brute, Playing in some mud holes and washed out trails when I decided to cross the creek....... BAD idea , Going across was fine, but coming back I got hung on a cypress root and started trying to back up...after about 20 mins of fighting it I got it moving backwards,pinned it,and you know what happened then ....POP ....2wd....:aargh4:. Went home took the right front axle remains out and rode the rest of today in 2wd . Still had a blast all evening , My daddy always said ''You ain't havin fun unless you break something'':bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL that old 400 has been a good'un


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The front axles have been clicking for 4 years now LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm still running in 2WD from last years M&G! I now have axles on the way. :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> My daddy always said ''You ain't havin fun unless you break something'':bigok:


^^-- he's a pretty fart smeller... LOL..


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep you can't have no fun unless you break something. Plus 2wd is a whole lot funner.


----------

